# Bee venom



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

I am thinking about harvesting bee venom from my hives. I have some questions for those of you that have tried this. Where do you sell your bee venom? What is bee venom worth? About how much do you get per hive? Were do you get your venom collectors?

Thanks


----------



## isbmann (Oct 12, 2017)

I know this is a old post but have you started collecting yet? I am starting to collect bee venom this year. I made my own collectors out of common items. Still in the testing stage and am in winter here for another month or so. Can't do much testing without the bees at foraging temps. Here's a link to the first test of a temporary collector I strung together quickly. Yep, it's pretty hokey looking. Have since made four plates to collect the venom with that are much more accurate and permanently designed. I'm using the collected venom in my own bee products but may direct market some on the web. Some folks are selling it unprocessed for $60-$80 a gram direct. There are also some medical patients that are doing their own apitherapy that I see inquiries. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmCogHT5imI


----------

